# Fizik - Green Apple Saddle



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 2012 Replica Supersix 5... Trying to decide on a saddle and would love to see ANYONE with this green Fizik saddle...

Does anyone know how well it matches the team colors (liquigas)


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

i used to have a supersix hm in liquigas colors.... 

or course i had to have a team edition antares carbon for it


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

mann2 said:


> i used to have a supersix hm in liquigas colors....
> 
> or course i had to have a team edition antares carbon for it


Its a good looking machine!


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Does this help? My 2012 SuperSix EVO 2 SRAM RED.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

bousson said:


> Does this help? My 2012 SuperSix EVO 2 SRAM RED.



That looks awesome! I'm really hoping to see the ALL green seat...


----------

